
Predator Drone Spotted in Minneapolis During George Floyd Protests - notRobot
https://www.govtech.com/security/Predator-Drone-over-Minneapolis-Stokes-Surveillance-Fears.html
======
notRobot
Related news articles:

[https://www.yahoo.com/news/predator-drone-spotted-
minneapoli...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/predator-drone-spotted-minneapolis-
during-153100635.html)

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wnzm/government-
flying-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7wnzm/government-flying-
predator-drones-american-cities)

[https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/5/29/21274828/drone-
minneapo...](https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/5/29/21274828/drone-minneapolis-
protests-predator-surveillance-police)

